# Experience Outbackers.com Like Never Before!...



## Administrator

*Introducing a new way to enjoy the
Outbackers community... *








*The KOALA Club*[sup]TM[/sup]
*Premium Membership Package*​
At this time I am pleased to announce a new way to enjoy and support the Outbackers community... The *KOALA Club*! Offered as a premium membership package, the *KOALA Club* adds a variety of new and exciting features designed to enhance the Outbackers.com experience. From substantially increased personal storage space to exciting new features like blogging and the ability to upload videos as well as photos, membership certainly has it's perks! Best of all, a membership in the *KOALA Club* helps to keep the community healthy and growing! And you can have it all for an affordable $34.95 per year.

In addition to the *KOALA Club* *Premium Membership Package*, a *KOALA Club* *Charter Membership Package* is also available. The Charter package offers a lifetime *KOALA Club* *Premium Membership* for only $99.95. If you plan on hanging around for awhile, this would be a great option to consider. But act now... The *KOALA Club* *Charter Membership Package* is limited to 100 members only.

In the past many of you have shown your support for the forum through voluntary donations. Those donations have really helped and are appreciated more than you could ever know. I would like to take this opportunity to show my appreciation in a more tangible manner than has been previously possible. To "Pay it forward" as it where. For those of you that have made a donation to Outbackers.com in the last year*, I would like to offer to apply 100% of your donations during that time towards your first years *KOALA Club* *Premium Membership* or a *KOALA Club* *Charter Membership*. If you would like to take advantage of this offer, please contact me directly and we will get you all set up.

To give you a better idea of just what a *KOALA Club* membership gets you, specific details of all the available Outbackers.com membership packages are as follows...

*Standard Outbackers.com Membership Package*
Includes:

*Unlimited Forum Access*
24x7x365 access to all the great Outbackers.com forums, the heart and soul of the Outbackers community. Here you will find all the information, experience, camaraderie and pure entertainment value you could want. And it's all wrapped in a family friendly and non threatening environment. The fun starts here!

*Basic Personal Message Center*
Use the PM Center to communicate privately with your fellow Outbackers. The basic package allows you to PM any one other Outbacker per message, and provides storage for 50 incoming messages.

*Basic Gallery*
The gallery is the place to upload photos of your Outback, latest camping trip or whatever (within reason!). The Basic Gallery provides storage space for at least 50 images with 5MB of server space. With the Basic Gallery, you are allowed one personal album with a maximum of 100 images. (100KB maximum image file size).**

*Price: Free*

*KOALA Club Premium Membership Package*
Includes: all features of the Standard Membership Package, plus...

*Enhanced Personal Message Center*
*KOALA Club* members PM centers include the ability to mass mail to as many as 10 fellow Outbackers at one time. Additionally, with this package Outbackers have the ability to include attachments with their PM's. Add to this a whopping 500 message storage capacity, and this is clearly the package of choice for the power PM'er!

*Enhanced Gallery*
*KOALA Club* members enjoy a gallery with a variety of additional features. Starting with a whopping 50MB of server space (good for at least 500 images), the Enhanced Gallery also includes the ability to upload Multi-Media (Movies!) and Zip files. The ability to upload up to 10 images at a time is the perfect compliment to the unlimited albums and images/album available with this package. (2MB maximum media file size).

*Blogging*
That's right... The much requested and long anticipated Blogging module is finally here! *KOALA Club* members now have the ability to share their thoughts and adventures with the community by way of a personal blog. And it's easy. With a familiar interface, creating and sharing your blog is fast and fun!

*Chat Room*
What's better than sitting around the campfire and visiting long into the night with friends and fellow Outbackers? While we can't promise your clothes will smell smokey the next morning, our online real-time Chat Room can be every bit as much fun. *KOALA Club* members can drop into the Chat Room at any time, day or night, and share the stories and fun with the friendliest group of cyber-campers around!

*Reduced Flood Control*
Attention power posters (yeah, you know who you are!), as a *KOALA Club* member you can now feed your need for speed with a post-to-post flood control wait time reduced to one quarter the normal time. That's hardly enough time to open the next topic!

*Outbackers.com General Store Discount*
As a special thanks to the Outbackers who have chosen to support this great community through a *KOALA Club* *Premium Membership*, you will be able to save big with a 25% discount on all Outbacker gear and accessories available through the Outbackers.com General Store.

*Personalized Outbackers.com E-mail account*
Come on... You know you've always wanted one! That's right, now you can have your very own - personalized - Outbackers.com email! As part of the *KOALA Club* *Premium Membership Package*, you will receive your very own "@Outbackers.com" e-mail account. What could be cooler than that!

*Membership Card & Sticker Set*
*KOALA Club* members will also receive a pair of cool full color *KOALA Club* stickers. Put 'em on your RV... Put 'em on your tow vehicle... heck, put 'em on your forehead. No matter where you display them, they're a great way to spread the Outbackers spirit! You will also receive an official Outbackers.com *KOALA Club* membership card. Don't lose this, we have great plans for it in the future!

*Special Member Recognition*
Finally, *KOALA Club* members will receive special recognition for their support of the site and community. Along with their name being highlighted in the online user lists, each member will be signified with the *KOALA Club* logo in their posting profile. And you thought those post count 'pips' where cool!

*Price: $34.95 per Year*

*KOALA Club Charter Membership Package*
Includes: all features of the *KOALA Club* *Premium Membership Package*, plus...

*Additional Personal Message Storage*
And you thought storage for 500 personal messages was a lot... For *KOALA Club* charter members we just upped the ante to 600 messages. We're all in on this one!

*Additional Image/Media Storage*
Never one to let the PM Center have the last word, the Enhanced Gallery quickly raises to 60MB of total media storage space for all *KOALA Club* charter members. That's like 600 images, or 30 full length videos. Wow!

*Additional Member Recognition*
In addition to the appreciation already displayed for all *KOALA Club* members, the special support shown by *KOALA Club* charter members will not go unnoticed. Charter members will be further recognized on a special Friends of Outbackers.com Appreciation Page. Charter members names will also be shown in bold, as well as highlighted, in the online user lists.

*Exclusivity!*
Besides being the ultimate show of support for the Outbackers.com community, the *KOALA Club* *Charter Membership Package* is also the most exclusive. Only 100 Charter memberships will be available, and once they are gone... They are gone!

*Lifetime KOALA Club Membership*
The most important feature included in the *KOALA Club* *Charter Membership Package* is a lifetime *KOALA Club* *Premium Membership*. Pay once, and you are set for life. If you plan on sticking around for awhile, this is definitely the way to go!

*Price: $99.95 Lifetime Membership* All available Charter Membership slots have now been filled.

*So, how do I join?... *

Outbackers.com is now officially accepting *KOALA Club* memberships. To join, simply go to the *My Controls* link in the upper right of any Outbackers.com forum page, find the *Options* menu along the left side and click *Purchase Paid Subscriptions*. This link will allow you to subscribe to the package of your choice and pay by credit card via a secure and confidential PayPal portal.

If you prefer, you can pay by check as well. Please mail your check made out to OutbackLife, LLC to:
KOALA Club Membership
OutbackLife, LLC
P.O. Box 5156
Aloha, OR 97006​Please be sure to include your Outbackers.com screen name so we can apply your payment correctly!

* 100% of donations to Outbackers.com - made between May 1, 2008 and May 11, 2009 - are eligible to be applied towards a first years *KOALA Club* *Premium Membership* or a *KOALA Club* *Charter Membership Package*. To take advantage of this offer, please contact PDX_Doug prior to subscribing online.

** Previously existing albums and image uploads which exceed the Standard Membership limits will be "Grandfathered" in.

The Outbackers.com and KOALA Club names, logos, and all applicable trademarks, servicemarks and copyrights are the sole property of OutbackLife LLC.​


----------



## Oregon_Camper

How do we get our email address?

Oh no....now I've lost my 8 "dots of achievement" under my name.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> How do we get our email address?
> 
> Oh no....now I've lost my 8 "dots of achievement" under my name.


Oh, man! And you have worked so hard for them too! Eight pips is as high as it goes anyway, and at least you still have your post count.

I will get the e-mails account set up soon and get the info to you.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## TurkeyBranch

Good deal, all joined up.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Now, the members online list is so much more colorful


----------



## folsom_five

Great Job Doug!

This finally gave me a needed kick in the







to thank Doug and everyone else who make outbackers.com the best place to come for anything trailer/camping related.

--Greg


----------



## wolfwood

I will echo what has already been said here - GREAT JOB, Doug. I know you've been struggling with this concept, and all the possible ramifications (good & otherwise) for awhile - needing to do something to ensure a fiscally sound future for Outbckers.com while continuing to offer the membership the excellence it has come to expect. And, although there certainly was no "requirement" to do so, you've very carefully explained just what you needed to do and why. In my opinion (and I hope, that of many others, as well) you've again done a tremendously professional job of presenting an option for everyone!

I do have a question for you, tho'. Your Blog says you were working on this all weekend ... and knowing how you immerse yourself until you have a matter resolved, I imagine you've been focused on this pretty much 24/7 for quite some time. Sometimes, "coming up for air" just seems so overrated, doesn't it??







That being said, I trust you did take some time out yesterday to celebrate with the MOTHER of your beautiful children, didn't you? After all, Shannon *IS* the 1st Lady of Outbackers.com!!!


----------



## California Jim

Good luck and best wishes with the new program


----------



## bradnjess

wolfwood said:


> In my opinion (and I hope, that of many others, as well) you've again done a tremendously professional job of presenting an option for everyone!


*X2*

Very nice job Doug, everything has been put together very well, I don't know how you did it but I'm glad you did. Thanks,

Brad


----------



## 'Ohana

Thank you Doug for making outbackers.com the coolest site on the net.









Ed & Hope


----------



## NDJollyMon

Wow! Nice to see some new-ish members jumping right in.
I will say that you will get your value from this place...ten-fold.
Members helping members...priceless.

Welcome to Team Koala!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Whoo Hooo!


----------



## PDX_Doug

wolfwood said:


> That being said, I trust you did take some time out yesterday to celebrate with the MOTHER of your beautiful children, didn't you? After all, Shannon *IS* the 1st Lady of Outbackers.com!!!


Why? was yesterday a special da......

uh oh.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Come now...answer the bigger question Doug.

Why Koala?

I'm thinking - Keeping Outbackers Aware, Loyal, Amused


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Come now...answer the bigger question Doug.
> 
> Why Koala?
> 
> I'm thinking - Keeping Outbackers Aware, Loyal, Amused


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> I will echo what has already been said here - GREAT JOB, Doug. I know you've been struggling with this concept, and all the possible ramifications (good & otherwise) for awhile - needing to do something to ensure a fiscally sound future for Outbckers.com while continuing to offer the membership the excellence it has come to expect. And, although there certainly was no "requirement" to do so, you've very carefully explained just what you needed to do and why. In my opinion (and I hope, that of many others, as well) you've again done a tremendously professional job of presenting an option for everyone!
> 
> I do have a question for you, tho'. Your Blog says you were working on this all weekend ... and knowing how you immerse yourself until you have a matter resolved, I imagine you've been focused on this pretty much 24/7 for quite some time. Sometimes, "coming up for air" just seems so overrated, doesn't it??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, I trust you did take some time out yesterday to celebrate with the MOTHER of your beautiful children, didn't you? After all, Shannon *IS* the 1st Lady of Outbackers.com!!!


Doug and Shannon are King Koala and Queen Koala


----------



## Carey

So do non koala members have access to read blogs?

I would love to post my rv travel ventures in a blog and have videos/pics hosted here. But if non members cant read the blogs, then whats the point?

Will we still be able to use an outside source to host our pics if your a koala member?

Sounds like a good idea Doug, and hope this helps to offset that 450 a month payment on this place..

6000 a year to keep this place going sure surprised me... Ive never contributed cause I figured maybe 100 a month to keep the place running was all it cost.. I was wrong.. Sorry

Just wondering about those questions.. I will have to send a check as I recently changed my bank acct and have no paypal acct anymore..

Carey


----------



## proffsionl

I figure this site has saved me hundreds of dollars, so time to give back.

New charter member!!!









And I don't even have an Outback anymore...


----------



## PDX_Doug

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> _So do non koala members have access to read blogs?_
> Yes, absolutely. They just can't create blogs of their own.
> 
> _Will we still be able to use an outside source to host our pics if your a koala member? _
> Again, yes.


----------



## swanny

I knew you would come through Doug. Thanks!! The best part of the whole thing, I've had a Koala as my avatar for awhile now







well if you look at it fast


----------



## Nathan

Very exciting news indeed. Is there a platinum package that gives you 2 post counts for every posting? (Just checking for Jim.... he was a little slow on the Koala signup.... missed the start by..... hours.......)


----------



## clarkely

Jeese....a guy finishes yup his work day...goes home and plays with the kids and mows the lawn................and almost misses the whole thing!!!

Good thing i decided to log on tonight









And Doug....You know i have been checking









Now you will have some extra time on your hands...............







maybe time to get the tire covers out of the boxes in the Garage..........

Very Nice!! Honored to be lucky enough to have bought an Outback and found this community!!

Thanks,
Clarke


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Nathan said:


> Very exciting news indeed. Is there a platinum package that gives you 2 post counts for every posting? (Just checking for Jim.... he was a little slow on the Koala signup.... missed the start by..... hours.......)


Didn't see the Platinum option....


----------



## bradnjess

Nathan said:


> Very exciting news indeed. Is there a platinum package that gives you 2 post counts for every posting? (Just checking for Jim.... *he was a little slow on the Koala signup.... missed the start by..... hours.......)*


Ha ha, I noticed this too, perhaps he just forgot his paypal password









Brad


----------



## clarkely

I'm thinking - Keep One Alcoholic, Liquid, Around when camping..............especially setting up and knocking down in the rain.............or that first sunny camping weekend


----------



## MO7Bs

clarkely said:


> I'm thinking - Keep One Alcoholic, Liquid, Around when camping..............especially setting up and knocking down in the rain.............or that first sunny camping weekend


Ok, if anyone reading this wants to know why they should become a supporting member...

See the last few posts in this topic...where can you get such entertainment for $0.095753424657534246575342465753425 per day??


----------



## russlg

Doug...
I just wanted to take a moment and let you know what this website means to me. I am a member of quite a few message boards like this one. They vary in range from sports teams to rock bands to other stuff. This is the only message board that I visit where people treat others with respect and friendship. I know that you have offered to discount the charter membership if one had donated $$ in the past 12 months. I have donated in the past twelve months but cannot in good conscience take a discount when this message board, this community has given me so much. It helped me to buy the _right_ Outback for me. It helped me to look at it without emotion (ok, with _restrained_ emotion) and not buy someone else's mistake. If I hadn't clicked on Lakeshore RV's e-bay link to Outbackers.com I would have overpaid for an Outback. The ability to stay here and ask questions I need answered and contribute to other peoples queries when I have the knowledge to answer is what makes this place so great! I hope anyone who has gained from this community give something back in either a donation, personal knowledge or by purchasing a membership. I know what I did. And I know I gained way more than what I have paid in.

Thanks Doug!!

Russ


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Kamping Outbackers Always Love Adventure


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

I thought it said "Kahula Club"..........Thats what DW and I have in our morning coffee while camping!


----------



## TwoElkhounds

I am in!!

The info on the site is much appreciated!!

DAN


----------



## CA-NYCamper

Although I am pretty new hear, contributing was a no-brainer.


----------



## N7OQ

Keeping Out All Low income Adventures
To me it looks like this will become a click, and the casual or low income Outbacker will be segerated from the elite pack. I can see it now the members will look down on you, and your opinion wont count or be welcome.

I'm not saying I won't join, most likely I will when I get some disposable cash but there is another side to this too.


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Damn... I took the cheap route and only paid the $34.99 and didn't get the cute logo next to my name!!!

Should have read the fine print.









DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds

WooHoo!!! Got my little Koala logo now!!

When can we buy one of these Koala Decals to proudly display on our Outback?

DAN


----------



## Crismon4

Thank you for the opportunity to give back! I know there are countless hours spent supporting this site and all of us members.....without a mention to anyone. RVing and getting together with our fellow Outbackers has given our family wonderful memories and future trips to look forward. This past Christmas each of our boys made a "thank you box" for me and each had written a note. Slightly different, but similar message, each said thank you for all of the camping trips and great times we have together.....so, thank you Outbackers and thank you Doug!

Tricia, Gordon, Robert & Jesse


----------



## Y-Guy

N7OQ, I hope that never happens and knowing the members of this forum I don't think it will. I suppose the graphics under the names may help to encourage others, but I would agree if we ever feel any type of segregation then I would vote to remove them. I'm happy to support Doug & the forum even though we are now pushing 4 years of being SOBers.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

N7OQ said:


> Keeping Out All Low income Adventures
> To me it looks like this will become a click, and the casual or low income Outbacker will be segerated from the elite pack. I can see it now the members will look down on you, and your opinion wont count or be welcome.
> 
> I'm not saying I won't join, most likely I will when I get some disposable cash but there is another side to this too.


I know first hand Doug wrestled with this for a LONG time and to me, I know for sure I have received more advise and saved more money by being a member then if I had never found this site.

I sure hope you reconsider the costs Doug has personally been paying to run this site.....$5,400 a year is a lot of money.

I don't think I would ever look down on someone for not being a member. I don't do it when someone comes in on their first day with Outbackers.com....in fact it is just the opposite. We welcome them with open arms. You've been here for almost 3 years and have posted over 2300 times...everyone here knows you and respects your input. You have provided help to newbies and senior members time and time again.

I sincerely hope to see you continue with our little family and that this optional payment doesn't cause you to stop coming and contributing your knowledge.


----------



## N7OQ

Oregon_Camper said:


> Keeping Out All Low income Adventures
> To me it looks like this will become a click, and the casual or low income Outbacker will be segerated from the elite pack. I can see it now the members will look down on you, and your opinion wont count or be welcome.
> 
> I'm not saying I won't join, most likely I will when I get some disposable cash but there is another side to this too.


I know first hand Doug wrestled with this for a LONG time and to me, I know for sure I have received more advise and saved more money by being a member then if I had never found this site.

I sure hope you reconsider the costs Doug has personally been paying to run this site.....$5,400 a year is a lot of money.

I don't think I would ever look down on someone for not being a member. I don't do it when someone comes in on their first day with Outbackers.com....in fact it is just the opposite. We welcome them with open arms. You've been here for almost 3 years and have posted over 2300 times...everyone here knows you and respects your input. You have provided help to newbies and senior members time and time again.

I sincerely hope to see you continue with our little family and that this optional payment doesn't cause you to stop coming and contributing your knowledge.
[/quote]

By all means I agree that Doug needs help and I had no idea that it was costing him that much so I do feel a little embarrassed I haven't given more. And like I said I will most likely join when I get some eatra cash just right now I'm trying to pay for a vacation for the DW and DS to Italy and Greece and I'm afraid there won't be any of the life time spots left when I do get the money.

I know you and a lot of the members would never look down on someone because that is the kind of guy you are. But that is not to say others won't and even if no one does some non members might still feel that way.

When I read this post I knew I would most likely join but I just felt there was still going to be some segregation among the ranks.


----------



## Nathan

Outbackers is (and will continue to be) about the community. Different members are in different stages in their life, have different situations and needs and live in different locations. The attitude of 99% of the members is what makes this place special, and I can't foresee anyone looking differently at someone who is at a different membership level. There are 100's of ways we can dream up to divide us. It's the Outbacker's spirit that triumphs over all of those obstacles!


----------



## Sayonara

Nathan said:


> Outbackers is (and will continue to be) about the community. Diffenrent members are in different stages in their life, have different situations and needs and live in different locations. The attitude of 99% of the members is what makes this place special, and I can't foresee anyone looking differently at someone who is at a different membership level. There are 100's of ways we can dream up to divide us. It's the Outbacker's spirit that triumphs over all of those obstacles!


Well Written Nathan!!

Im in.... just waiting on the Flair! But actually, if having the logo could cause issues or look to be "clicky", im ok with leaving it off, I didnt do it for that. I appreciate all that Doug has done here for us and its a small price to pay.

I do like the sticker idea for the TT's though.


----------



## clarkely

N7OQ said:


> Keeping Out All Low income Adventures
> To me it looks like this will become a click, and the casual or low income Outbacker will be segerated from the elite pack. I can see it now the members will look down on you, and your opinion wont count or be welcome.
> 
> I'm not saying I won't join, most likely I will when I get some disposable cash but there is another side to this too.


I know first hand Doug wrestled with this for a LONG time and to me, I know for sure I have received more advise and saved more money by being a member then if I had never found this site.

I sure hope you reconsider the costs Doug has personally been paying to run this site.....$5,400 a year is a lot of money.

I don't think I would ever look down on someone for not being a member. I don't do it when someone comes in on their first day with Outbackers.com....in fact it is just the opposite. We welcome them with open arms. You've been here for almost 3 years and have posted over 2300 times...everyone here knows you and respects your input. You have provided help to newbies and senior members time and time again.

I sincerely hope to see you continue with our little family and that this optional payment doesn't cause you to stop coming and contributing your knowledge.
[/quote]

By all means I agree that Doug needs help and I had no idea that it was costing him that much so I do feel a little embarrassed I haven't given more. And like I said I will most likely join when I get some eatra cash just right now I'm trying to pay for a vacation for the DW and DS to Italy and Greece and I'm afraid there won't be any of the life time spots left when I do get the money.

I know you and a lot of the members would never look down on someone because that is the kind of guy you are. But that is not to say others won't and even if no one does some non members might still feel that way.

When I read this post I knew I would most likely join but I just felt there was still going to be some segregation among the ranks.
[/quote]

I agree with everything stated above..............I would say i was welcomed with open arms...............yet still felt somewhat "segregated" is not the correct word..........I would say maybe not "an experienced outbacker" yet.

But like anything new..............you need to hang around awhile contribute, receive and gain experience in whatever you do........whether that is joining a forum, starting out camping, a new job or whatever...........I can tell you i still pop my head in over at the "other place" once a month or so............but it is like the mass majority of other forums...............and i feel like i am on a bustling City street...........where i could fall to the ground and no one would help pick you up.

Here......there would be a group picking you back up!!

Long and short............i didn't contribute this past year that i have been apart of it...........i could not determine what was the correct amount..............how much do i give next year........ This gave me the opportunity to move off of dead center and decide..........I think the Koala is cute................do i care if its next to my name............will i put the sticker on my car......No!! (heck I get My stones busted big time about my current stickers - of course my handle doesn't help that....but who cares)Is it nice......sure............People make this Site what it is, not the size of your camper, the year of your camper, nor the "Level of Membership", I have come to feel apart of the community..................and I do not believe that people will feel segregated if they stay around and give it a shot............i agree they may feel that way a bit when they first join....but it is the same everywhere in that regards.....with Pips, member #'s, join dates, etc........

Lets Keep this Place the Great Place it is!!! Let's keep keep being Great Neighbors to each other as we share our time on this great place called Earth!!

My ramblings.....Clarke


----------



## mswalt

Makes no difference to me whether you're a charter member, a premium member, a standard member.....as long as you're a MEMBER!

I have been here for a while (member number 539) and I have been blessed beyond measure with good friends and camping buddies these past 5 years! I've met some wonderful people, in person and online, no matter whether I or they paid a membership or not.

Anybody and everybody is welcome here at Outbackers.

Thanks,, Doug, and all the members here for making this the best place on the web.

Mark


----------



## Texas Friends

WOW....

I had no idea of the cost to run this site every year! DITTO on what everyone else has commented... The knowledge gained here is invaluable, the entertainment is wonderful, and the friends met are priceless!

Doug, THANKS FOR ALL YOU DO and HAVE DONE!

Thanks

Bryan Vanessa Cameron and The Dudes


----------



## tdvffjohn

Friends helping friends is what Outbackers always was and always will be about. When someone needs help, none of us have ever cared about whether the answer came from someone who had 2 posts or 12,000 posts, they were just happy to get help. The same logic will carry over to this new era.

I also think that bringing the topic up made for good discussion because you were probably not the only one thinking it.

John


----------



## rdvholtwood

Great Job Doug!

I was traveling this morning on an Amtrak Acela train to Boston this morning (decided to bag the camping) and when we pulled into New York station I was able to get onto the internet. It is at that time I saw your post and noticed the membership club. As I tried to join, we pulled out of the station, and since I am too cheap to have my own broadband card, I lost the signal. It wasn't until I arrived in Boston that I was able to get back on-line!

On a side note - Wolfie - if you still want to hook up sometime, let me know. I am not sure how we can do it, but, would like to visit!!

Again, Doug, GREAT JOB, and hope this contribution helps keep the Outbackers alive and kicking!

Rick


----------



## rdvholtwood

Just a quick question - "Reduced Flood Control" Does that also include the limit place on email sending. I tried to send a successive PM and was put on hold!


----------



## PDX_Doug

rdvholtwood said:


> Just a quick question - "Reduced Flood Control" Does that also include the limit place on email sending. I tried to send a successive PM and was put on hold!


No, the flood control on PM's is pretty much a deal set by our ISP. I can change it, but they STRONGLY recommend that I don't mess with it. And, in my eyes, for good reason!

The flood control on regular posting is reduced.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 5th Time Around

Will the email account be integrated into Outbackers.com? Will it be a POP mail account?


----------



## rdvholtwood

Y-Guy said:


> N7OQ, I hope that never happens and knowing the members of this forum I don't think it will. I suppose the graphics under the names may help to encourage others, but I would agree if we ever feel any type of segregation then I would vote to remove them. I'm happy to support Doug & the forum even though we are now pushing 4 years of being SOBers.


x2 I agree with Y-Guy's comments - I don't think it will either. I believe everyone here has the outbackers best interest in mind and want to see this site be successful.


----------



## clarkely

N7OQ said:


> Keeping Out All Low income Adventures
> To me it looks like this will become a click, and the casual or low income Outbacker will be segerated from the elite pack. I can see it now the members will look down on you, and your opinion wont count or be welcome.
> 
> I'm not saying I won't join, most likely I will when I get some disposable cash but there is another side to this too.


The only Elite club........







..........is when your name shows up red............








Seeing that OC hasn't earned it with his post count...............i think its safe to say we are all on even ground









Just kidding Doug............i do not want red ..............


----------



## Rob_G

Doug,

As I noted in your blog... this rocks! Like everyone else, I have a question...

How do we get our addresses to you for receiving stickers/membership cards? Do you need that or is that taken from the PayPal info when we paid?


----------



## wolfwood

clarkely said:


> The only Elite club........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..........is when your name shows up *red*............


OHHHHHHHHHH - - - - WELL SAID !!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Rob_G said:


> Doug,
> 
> As I noted in your blog... this rocks! Like everyone else, I have a question...
> 
> How do we get our addresses to you for receiving stickers/membership cards? Do you need that or is that taken from the PayPal info when we paid?


I'm currently working on a form for that sort of information.
Hang tight!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57

I Got Mine!!! Yeah baby!


----------



## wolfwood

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I thought it said "Kahula Club"..........Thats what DW and I have in our morning coffee while camping!


*KAHULA???? *

Looks like you may have been enjoying just a bit too much of that *KAHLUA *... or maybe spending too much time at the TIKI BAR, in general.


----------



## Rob_G

PDX_Doug said:


> Doug,
> 
> As I noted in your blog... this rocks! Like everyone else, I have a question...
> 
> How do we get our addresses to you for receiving stickers/membership cards? Do you need that or is that taken from the PayPal info when we paid?


I'm currently working on a form for that sort of information.
Hang tight!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
Cool... cause I'm all about the stickers!


----------



## BigBadBrain

Doug, great idea and I'm happy to contribute. Lots of enjoyable years as an Outbacker and like others have said, I didn't realize how much it was costing you.

Bill, I sincerely doubt that anything will change about how people act to each other here. If that attitude were to creep up on us I would hope the moderators would catch it and curtail it. Having been a moderator for a while I know that those kinds of things are evaluated all the time and have been dealt with fairly and swiftly in the past. I have no doubt that they will be watching to ensure the same kind of environment we have come to expect of Outbackers.com.

BBB


----------



## Doug & Barb

We are still newbies to this forum but we have learned so much already. Hubby is hooked! We agree that what this group has to offer is priceless and worth far more then this premium membership fee. We will be around along time. Thanks to all of you for everything.

Barb


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

Doug, Thanks for all the work that you put into this site ! This OUTBACKERS.COM forum site is well worth the membership.
*Robert*


----------



## Steve McNeil

ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS said:


> Doug, Thanks for all the work that you put into this site ! This OUTBACKERS.COM forum site is well worth the membership.
> *Robert*


I agree with Rob! Thanks for all of your dedication to the web site. It has helped me more than I ever expected! It is well worth the membership.

Steve


----------



## zachsmom

I have 'met' a lot of great people and gotten some truly helpful information from this forum - and hopefully provided some useful info to others as well.

Personally, I find the koala logos distracting, as I keep thinking it is the same person posting - I tend to look at the thumbnails rather than the names/handles on the posts.

I think I also need to go back and read the original post again, because I must have missed the reasoning for using the Koala rather than a native critter...?

I do have some concerns about this change, but will wait until I have read/gathered more info before posting my thoughts.

Lynne


----------



## Y-Guy

Lynne, if you use FireFox & AdBlock you can add the Koala logo to the list of blocked pictures so you don't have to see them. Now I'm not saying I know anyone that has done that







but I agree with you, it distracted my quick scan of posts too.


----------



## LarryTheOutback

Lynne in MD said:


> Personally, I find the koala logos distracting, as I keep thinking it is the same person posting - I tend to look at the thumbnails rather than the names/handles on the posts.


Me too.


----------



## clarkely

Y-Guy said:


> Lynne, if you use FireFox & AdBlock you can add the Koala logo to the list of blocked pictures so you don't have to see them. Now I'm not saying I know anyone that has done that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I agree with you, it distracted my quick scan of posts too.


Nice!!!
I use firefox.............and i like the idea of taking a







at that little annoying critter................bye bye


----------



## clarkely

clarkely said:


> Lynne, if you use FireFox & AdBlock you can add the Koala logo to the list of blocked pictures so you don't have to see them. Now I'm not saying I know anyone that has done that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I agree with you, it distracted my quick scan of posts too.


Nice!!!
I use firefox.............and i like the idea of taking a







at that little annoying critter................bye bye















[/quote]

I might be doing it wrong.....can i just block the Koala? or do i need to block all images from outbackers...........when i right click on the image have the option to block images.............but then i loose the Thumbnail pictures for the member.........unless it is an image hosted somewhere else..........


----------



## BigBadBrain

I don't mind the Koala guy but that Adblock is pretty sweet! Right click on the item to block and pick Adblock (once it is installed from Mozilla) and **POOF** no more picture. Cool. I wonder what else I'm missing!


----------



## johnp

Doug 
I'm happy to becaome a charter member. I've been around this site for just over five years and has saved me a few times and helped me emotionally just in the last two weeks. Keep up the great work. I may be an S.O.B. but this site is a home for me. The trailers are all just a box and most use all the same components just different names on the shell. So my TV is just an E450 instead of a pickup.

Thanks for the great site,
John


----------



## Java Hounds

I think the Koala is really cute, and I assume he's the logo because Outback=Australia=Koala


----------



## 'Ohana

johnp2000 said:


> Doug
> I'm happy to becaome a charter member. I've been around this site for just over five years and has saved me a few times and helped me emotionally just in the last two weeks. Keep up the great work. I may be an S.O.B. but this site is a home for me. The trailers are all just a box and most use all the same components just different names on the shell. So my TV is just an E450 instead of a pickup.
> 
> Thanks for the great site,
> John










Very nicely said John !!









Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Guess I'm the only IE8 guy here...









How can I block the Koala bear icon?


----------



## 5th Time Around

I too find it a little distracting, but I love seeing how much support there has been on this site. I have never paid for a forum before but this website has saved me tons of money (just on free tires) and has really enhanced my camping experiences with all of the responses that I have gotten to questions. Also I have met some wonderful people online and in person, which I have never done before, and some are going to be lifelong friends I know already. It is great to have so many people to bounce ideas off of or ask questions because as others have said, it is just a box with the same components and problems as every brand. I have laughed on this site, and I have cried as we lost some members too soon, and it makes me appreciate my DH and children that much more.

I love the Koala logo btw.

That was quick !!! The cute guy is gone.....


----------



## Oregon_Camper

RIP Koala dude...


----------



## wolfwood

Oregon_Camper said:


> RIP Koala dude...


I miss him already


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> RIP Koala dude...


I miss him already








[/quote]

Me too....sniffle.


----------



## clarkely

I never has a Koala Burger









Can we put him on the Barbie







Kind of like going to a Outbackers "outback" grille

It is the afternoon out east here and i am getting hungry


----------



## bradnjess

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> RIP Koala dude...


I miss him already








[/quote]

Me too....sniffle.








[/quote]

I kind of liked the little guy too. My kids really liked him (or her), he... uh... she... hmm, it wasn't even around long enough to find out. Oh well, squeeky wheel.









Brad


----------



## tdvffjohn

Bring back the Koala bear, bring back the bear, bring back the bear

Sorry Doug


----------



## bradnjess

tdvffjohn said:


> Bring back the Koala bear, bring back the bear, bring back the bear
> 
> Sorry Doug


Poor guy, he busted his a-- putting all this together as catches the most grief for the bear.














Keep up the good work Doug.

Brad


----------



## Java Hounds

I sense a poll in our future....


----------



## PDX_Doug

Not to worry about the little guy, he's still around. See...








Our furry little friend is still with us, and will continue to be the official KOALA Club mascot. He (she?) will appear in all future KOALA Club related postings and events. That said, his presence in the user profiles was more than a little distracting. It's one of those things that's hard to judge until you see it in the flesh. The object certainly was not to annoy people! In any event, he's been relieved of that particular duty, and I hope you all find his replacement more agreeable.

For the record, as a few of you have asked, The KOALA Club name is based on the overall 'Aussie' nature of the brand. *Outback* trailers...*Sydney* Edition... *Kargoroo* toy haulers... The Koala just seemed to be a natural progression of the theme. As for the bear himself, he was raised to reflect and reinforce the family friendly nature of the community.

We really do need to come up with a name for him though... Gilligan maybe?

Then again, maybe not.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

tdvffjohn said:


> Bring back the Koala bear, bring back the bear, bring back the bear
> 
> Sorry Doug


"Sorry....*DOUG*" ????









He's the one who exterminated dispatched the poor bear!!!

What about "Sorry, BEAR" ??????


----------



## clarkely

Gilligan - good idea for a name........or some acronym ther of........


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> We really do need to come up with a name for him though... Gilligan maybe?


Did the Press ever give a name to that Koala the fireman gave water to during that fire in Australia a while back?


----------



## Rob_G

Oregon_Camper said:


> Did the Press ever give a name to that Koala the fireman gave water to during that fire in Australia a while back?


Toasty?

Seriously though... I think it was Sam.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

...I hardly knew ye...


----------



## MO7Bs

PDX_Doug said:


> Not to worry about the little guy, he's still around. See...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our furry little friend is still with us, and will continue to be the official KOALA Club mascot. He (she?) will appear in all future KOALA Club related postings and events. That said, his presence in the user profiles was more than a little distracting. It's one of those things that's hard to judge until you see it in the flesh. The object certainly was not to annoy people! In any event, he's been relieved of that particular duty, and I hope you all find his replacement more agreeable.
> 
> For the record, as a few of you have asked, The KOALA Club name is based on the overall 'Aussie' nature of the brand. *Outback* trailers...*Sydney* Edition... *Kargoroo* toy haulers... The Koala just seemed to be a natural progression of the theme. As for the bear himself, he was raised to reflect and reinforce the family friendly nature of the community.
> 
> We really do need to come up with a name for him though... Gilligan maybe?
> 
> Then again, maybe not.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


----------



## GoodTimes

I'd love to join as a charter member - or just join, for that matter. But alas, DH has been laid off the past 6 months and we're really feeling the crunch now. I'll just have to stay on the "outside" and I'll be the one with my face pressed up against the glass. Drooling.................... But hey, we still have our Outback and I've learned SO MUCH from this forum. Mega Thanks!


----------



## PDX_Doug

GoodTimes said:


> I'd love to join as a charter member - or just join, for that matter. But alas, DH has been laid off the past 6 months and we're really feeling the crunch now. I'll just have to stay on the "outside" and I'll be the one with my face pressed up against the glass. Drooling.................... But hey, we still have our Outback and I've learned SO MUCH from this forum. Mega Thanks!


No need to stand outside with your nose against the glass. There is plenty of room in here for all Outbackers, so come on in and join the fun! Besides... you're making a big smudge.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## zachsmom

Maybe the Koala could be a sig block addition for those who want it?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

GoodTimes said:


> I'd love to join as a charter member - or just join, for that matter. But alas, DH has been laid off the past 6 months and we're really feeling the crunch now. I'll just have to stay on the "outside" and I'll be the one with my face pressed up against the glass. Drooling.................... But hey, we still have our Outback and I've learned SO MUCH from this forum. Mega Thanks!


Trust me, you're not standing on the outside, you're right here next to us.


----------



## Y-Guy

GoodTimes said:


> I'd love to join as a charter member - or just join, for that matter. But alas, DH has been laid off the past 6 months and we're really feeling the crunch now. I'll just have to stay on the "outside" and I'll be the one with my face pressed up against the glass. Drooling.................... But hey, we still have our Outback and I've learned SO MUCH from this forum. Mega Thanks!


Nobody is on the outside here, take it from a guy with a motorhome... if anyone is on the outside it would be me. Membership status doesn't mean anything to me, just keep participating. You have enough other things to worry about, hang in there!


----------



## Sayonara

Lynne in MD said:


> Maybe the Koala could be a sig block addition for those who want it?


Good idea !


----------



## raynardo

Looks like it isn't needed -> just look to the left of this post!



Sayonara said:


> Maybe the Koala could be a sig block addition for those who want it?


Good idea !
[/quote]


----------



## clarkely

GoodTimes said:


> I'd love to join as a charter member - or just join, for that matter. But alas, DH has been laid off the past 6 months and we're really feeling the crunch now. I'll just have to stay on the "outside" and I'll be the one with my face pressed up against the glass. Drooling.................... But hey, we still have our Outback and I've learned SO MUCH from this forum. Mega Thanks!


With a Signature like yours....
Be the kind of woman that when your feet hit the floor in the morning, the devil says "Oh Crap, She's up!"
No one's messing with you................especially not a little Koala









Seriously I have not been here a full year yet......but i have not seen an "in" or "Out" here.................I personally was in a spot where i could contribute..............so i did. before that i contributed with post's and replies.

Keep Posting............that's what makes this place work................much more than money.

And I will keep my fingers crossed for your husband getting called back or finding something else.....and for everyone who has found themselves out of work.

Clarke


----------



## 'Ohana

Oregon_Camper said:


> Did the Press ever give a name to that Koala the fireman gave water to during that fire in Australia a while back?


Toasty?

Seriously though... I think it was Sam.
[/quote]

Cant think of a name right now.
However the new he/she does bring forth a new and welcome meaning to the *SOB *acronym









*S*ome *O*ther *B*ear
















Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper

'Ohana said:


> However the new he/she does bring forth a new and welcome meaning to the *SOB *acronym
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *S*ome *O*ther *B*ear


LOL...Good one!!


----------



## Nathan

'Ohana said:


> Cant think of a name right now.
> However the new he/she does bring forth a new and welcome meaning to the *SOB *acronym
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *S*ome *O*ther *B*ear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


Wow, how true since I have a big Grizzly on the side of my SOB.


----------



## Herbicidal

OK, I'm in!







I may not have the post count of some of y'all, but there are only 10 other members that have been here longer than me!


----------



## jcat67

russlg said:


> Doug...
> I just wanted to take a moment and let you know what this website means to me. I am a member of quite a few message boards like this one. They vary in range from sports teams to rock bands to other stuff. This is the only message board that I visit where people treat others with respect and friendship. I know that you have offered to discount the charter membership if one had donated $$ in the past 12 months. I have donated in the past twelve months but cannot in good conscience take a discount when this message board, this community has given me so much. It helped me to buy the _right_ Outback for me. It helped me to look at it without emotion (ok, with _restrained_ emotion) and not buy someone else's mistake. If I hadn't clicked on Lakeshore RV's e-bay link to Outbackers.com I would have overpaid for an Outback. The ability to stay here and ask questions I need answered and contribute to other peoples queries when I have the knowledge to answer is what makes this place so great! I hope anyone who has gained from this community give something back in either a donation, personal knowledge or by purchasing a membership. I know what I did. And I know I gained way more than what I have paid in.
> 
> Thanks Doug!!
> 
> Russ


I'm with Russ on this one. I look at the donation I gave in the past as paying for services rendered. With the costs associated in running this board I'd rather the full amount go towards defraying those costs. As many others have already said, this board has already saved me $$. Thanks again for the hard work and dedication Doug.









Jeff


----------



## jcat67

Herbicidal said:


> OK, I'm in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may not have the post count of some of y'all, but there are only 10 other members that have been here longer than me!


I might have missed it on the thread regarding names, but I have to ask (and am too lazy to search the thread,) where does Herbicidal come from? I like it.


----------



## Herbicidal

jcat67 said:


> OK, I'm in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may not have the post count of some of y'all, but there are only 10 other members that have been here longer than me!


I might have missed it on the thread regarding names, but I have to ask (and am too lazy to search the thread,) where does Herbicidal come from? I like it.
[/quote]
Well before I was married and had kids, I used to ride a 1987 Honda Hurricane 1000cc motorcycle. My buddies started calling me a Herbicidal maniac, fortunately instead of a suicidal maniac!







Had a few close calls over the years and one trip to the hospital with a broken femur from a lady that turned left in front of me. All in all I put over 150,000 miles on 3 different motorcycles. Now I'm staying with 4 wheels, aka the Tundra! The nickname has stuck over the years. Even the license plate on my truck says Herbicidal, just shortened up a bit to fit the 7 character limit in California.

OK, enough about me, back to the topic at hand.







In fact I'm curious if any of the 1st 10 are still around?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Herbicidal said:


> In fact I'm curious if any of the 1st 10 are still around?


I just did a quick check, and it looks like Vern (vern38), Pete (NDJollyMon) and Mike (camping479) are still hanging in there with you.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Herbicidal said:


> OK, I'm in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may not have the post count of some of y'all, but there are only 10 other members that have been here longer than me!


Slow down there gunpowder... 500 posts, on since '03, and one of the first 11 members. Keep up this frivolus posting, and you're gonna get bounced out...


----------



## wolfwood

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> OK, I'm in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may not have the post count of some of y'all, but there are only 10 other members that have been here longer than me!


Slow down there gunpowder... 500 posts, on since '03, and one of the first 11 members. Keep up this frivolus posting, and you're gonna get bounced out...
[/quote]
Hey now! Don't be talkin' to TundraMan like that


----------



## outbackmac

Why the fuss? Its a web site and thats all it is. Are we creating a dynasty?


----------



## tdvffjohn

No fuss, a little humour


----------



## Herbicidal

tdvffjohn said:


> No fuss, a little humour


*EXACTLY!!!*

Thanks for checking Doug!

"Gunpowder...huh







", I may have to have a 'talk' with ol' Calvin&Hobbes. And thanks for the props Wolfwood!









It's all good.


----------



## wolfwood

Herbicidal said:


> No fuss, a little humour


*EXACTLY!!!*

Thanks for checking Doug!

"Gunpowder...huh







", I may have to have a 'talk' with ol' Calvin&Hobbes. And thanks for the props Wolfwood!









It's all good.








[/quote]
Hey HERB, I can take care of C&H for you







I'll be seeing him - - IN PERSON - - in 2 weeks...and I'll know where he's sleeping







Feel free to send me your particular *message* and I'll see that it's *delivered* to Detective K in an....appropriate manner. Otherwise, I'll just take care of him it, and send you an update


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

outbackmac said:


> Why the fuss? Its a web site and thats all it is. Are we creating a dynasty?


it's *MORE *than a website, it's a FAMILY...can't you see that?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Wow, those went away quick!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Wow, those went away quick!


As they should! thanks Doug or Moderator!


----------



## wolfwood

I LOVE it when I miss the "good stuff"









Whatever it was, thanks for removing it!!


----------



## cabullydogs

Well, I guess if there is some huge divide it will be in our house since Scottyfish is a member and cabullydogs is not









We have gotten some great info here. My biggest pet peeve is not being able to find info on campgrounds online, si coming here and being able to get info from you all about campgrounds is priceless to me.

I think the only divide you will find on Outbackers is Ducks versus Beavers









Thanks for all you Doug, it is much appreciated.


----------



## jcat67

cabullydogs said:


> Well, I guess if there is some huge divide it will be in our house since Scottyfish is a member and cabullydogs is not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have gotten some great info here. My biggest pet peeve is not being able to find info on campgrounds online, si coming here and being able to get info from you all about campgrounds is priceless to me.
> 
> I think the only divide you will find on Outbackers is Ducks versus Beavers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all you Doug, it is much appreciated.


.....and in the Southeast the divide will be somewhere along the lines of Gators,Seminoles and Volunteers. Just saying.


----------



## N7OQ

outbackmac said:


> Why the fuss? Its a web site and thats all it is. Are we creating a dynasty?


More like a cult if you ask me.


----------



## Compulynx

Since I am the kind of person that speaks my mind, let me say something here.

I will give you an experience I had:

I was a member of a boating website that was totally volunteer sponsored. It is true these websites cost time and money, but the cost of the actual server space has gone down believe it or not. Anyway, they started wanting a certain level of donation to get a , well lets call it a "Hat" logo. Soon, this site started having ads popping up. Then, one day, we all were floored when the site was SOLD to a commercial entity. No one was asked, the owner just did it!

Since that day, I no longer contribute anything but my time and photos of projects to websites. I am not saying that will happen here, but I am beggining to get a very uneasy feeling of a "clique" mentality going on.

There are those that only read the site and never post, those that contribute money and never post projects, and those that post informative photos and projects for everyone to see and do not give a dime. ALL are important to the sites longevity!

I think we need to just tone down the "club" thing a little bit.

I enjoy the site, like others, however, I am just a right click away from the "delete favorite" key if things get out of hand.

I think we need to remember that.

Respectfully

C


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

My feeling is this...we have a wide diversity of people on this site- from one extreme to another. Do I agree with everyone on this site, in regards to their perspective/suggestions/recommendations? Sometimes, sometimes not. The difference between this site and the others, is that everyone (mostly) treats everyone with respect. My ten year old and I can surf through Outbackers and I dont have to worry that there is something I dont want her to see. If people like the direction this ship is headed, they can stick around. If they don't, they can jump ship. I really dont care if someone has contributed to the site or not, as I value their insight...and could care less if they are a "club" member or not. I wanted to contribute because of the wealth of information that I was able to gather. *No one is forcing anyone to stick around*, and like compulynx said, just hit the delete button if you are unhappy. I, for one, like there are no advertisments all over the borders of the site. There are plenty of other forums that I go to that have them, and they are an eye sore. And there you have my .02.


----------



## 5th Time Around

I would rather contribute to a site this helpful than go to a site
With ads. I hate ad based sites so much I even pay to have a
Better email account so I don't get ads with my emails. Doug
Please try to avoid ads!


----------



## Steelhead

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> My feeling is this...we have a wide diversity of people on this site- from one extreme to another. Do I agree with everyone on this site, in regards to their perspective/suggestions/recommendations? Sometimes, sometimes not. The difference between this site and the others, is that everyone (mostly) treats everyone with respect. My ten year old and I can surf through Outbackers and I dont have to worry that there is something I dont want her to see. If people like the direction this ship is headed, they can stick around. If they don't, they can jump ship. I really dont care if someone has contributed to the site or not, as I value their insight...and could care less if they are a "club" member or not. I wanted to contribute because of the wealth of information that I was able to gather. *No one is forcing anyone to stick around*, and like compulynx said, just hit the delete button if you are unhappy. I, for one, like there are no advertisments all over the borders of the site. There are plenty of other forums that I go to that have them, and they are an eye sore. And there you have my .02.


C&H has expressed my sentiments almost exactly. I don't feel that membership status makes anyone superior, just look at me for example. I contibuted before and have contributed this time because of the value of the forum to me . I will probably be contributing in the future as well. But, I recognize I ain't special.

Dallas


----------



## MO7Bs

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> My feeling is this...we have a wide diversity of people on this site- from one extreme to another. Do I agree with everyone on this site, in regards to their perspective/suggestions/recommendations? Sometimes, sometimes not. The difference between this site and the others, is that everyone (mostly) treats everyone with respect. My ten year old and I can surf through Outbackers and I dont have to worry that there is something I dont want her to see. If people like the direction this ship is headed, they can stick around. If they don't, they can jump ship. I really dont care if someone has contributed to the site or not, as I value their insight...and could care less if they are a "club" member or not. I wanted to contribute because of the wealth of information that I was able to gather. *No one is forcing anyone to stick around*, and like compulynx said, just hit the delete button if you are unhappy. I, for one, like there are no advertisments all over the borders of the site. There are plenty of other forums that I go to that have them, and they are an eye sore. And there you have my .02.


Here! Here! (or is it Hear! Hear! - Anyway, I agree completely!!!!)

Paul


----------



## 3LEES

I'll pass. Thanks for the offer

Dan


----------



## swanny

And I paid $100 just to help and keep this site moving forward. I'm glad i could help. I couldn't care less who is or isn't a Koala! As for me I'm here to check out all the info contained in the site. I am an SOB, and this is the second site i visit everyday after the news. I enjoy being able to learn from anybody and being able to help anybody. Lets just keep it going in the right direction and continue to help everybody involved.

swanny


----------



## Herbicidal

swanny said:


> And I paid $100 just to help and keep this site moving forward. I'm glad i could help. I couldn't care less who is or isn't a Koala! As for me I'm here to check out all the info contained in the site. I am an SOB, and this is the second site i visit everyday after the news. I enjoy being able to learn from anybody and being able to help anybody. Lets just keep it going in the right direction and continue to help everybody involved.
> 
> swanny


Amen brutha!


----------



## Java Hounds

Obviously my dial-up connection and I don't get out much. It never occured to me that a donation or "club" designation
could be interpreted negatively. Everyone who has contributed knowledge to this site has been so extremely helpful and kind spirited that I had no idea anyone's feelings might get bruised. I used the Koala Club as a means to say thanks for *everyone's* knowledge and efforts. 
So thanks! See ya on the road.

Beth


----------



## N7OQ

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> My feeling is this...we have a wide diversity of people on this site- from one extreme to another. Do I agree with everyone on this site, in regards to their perspective/suggestions/recommendations? Sometimes, sometimes not. The difference between this site and the others, is that everyone (mostly) treats everyone with respect. My ten year old and I can surf through Outbackers and I dont have to worry that there is something I dont want her to see. If people like the direction this ship is headed, they can stick around. If they don't, they can jump ship. I really dont care if someone has contributed to the site or not, as I value their insight...and could care less if they are a "club" member or not. I wanted to contribute because of the wealth of information that I was able to gather. *No one is forcing anyone to stick around*, and like compulynx said, just hit the delete button if you are unhappy. I, for one, like there are no advertisments all over the borders of the site. There are plenty of other forums that I go to that have them, and they are an eye sore. And there you have my .02.


Why do you feel a need to bold some text? What are you really trying to say?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

N7OQ said:


> Why the fuss? Its a web site and thats all it is. Are we creating a dynasty?


More like a cult if you ask me.
[/quote]

...What are you trying to say?


----------



## N7OQ

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Why the fuss? Its a web site and thats all it is. Are we creating a dynasty?


More like a cult if you ask me.
[/quote]

...What are you trying to say?
[/quote]

I know it's kinda of hard to understand







But if you don't like it than don't read it, no one is forcing you to read it.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

You should have skipped my post as well, that way I wouldn't have to explain.


----------



## Steelhead

Hard to believe the nasty innuendo that can come poping out of a conversation like this.

Dallas


----------



## N7OQ

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> You should have skipped my post as well, that way I wouldn't have to explain.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Okay. Time for everybody to calm down. This thread is closed to further comment.
I will be addressing some the the issues brought up recently soon. Stay tuned.

Doug


----------

